# Thanks again Flyernut!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have 10 locomotives. Of those 6 run, 5 of the 6, I rebuilt and serviced. One, a 282, Flyernut rebuilt for me. It is the best runner and smoker of all of my 6 running locos. Even in the cold temperatures and varying temperature swings in my garage. I would that I could have his skills! :thumbsup: :appl:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Atta boy, 'Nut!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

And I just finished the 3 locos you sent me last week, all are great runners, and the issues you mentioned are fixed.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

tjcruiser said:


> Atta boy, 'Nut!!!





tjcruiser said:


> Atta boy, 'Nut!!!





tjcruiser said:


> Atta boy, 'Nut!!!


I couldn't say it better!:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats Broke on getting 3 runners back. I am sure they will run great after flyernut works his magic on them. He has the touch. I wonder just how many engines he has done.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*If a guy doesn't have good nimble fingers....*

and eye sight for close work. it is almost impossible. Sometimes getting a stupid little screw started is the hardest. Just bought a new set of tweezers that might help out a bit...
as my father used to say... It is awefull to get old...

dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, did you get your aux. tender?

Nothing good about getting old. Golden years my butt.
As we get older we don't get better.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> and eye sight for close work. it is almost impossible. Sometimes getting a stupid little screw started is the hardest. Just bought a new set of tweezers that might help out a bit...
> as my father used to say... It is awefull to get old...
> 
> dr bob


Get yourself a screw starter. I have several in different sizes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Broke, did you get your aux. tender?
> 
> Nothing good about getting old. Golden years my butt.
> As we get older we don't get better.


Yep, he got it....I have to pack up his engines today and get them ready for shipping out on Monday. I'm not going out in this up-coming storm. We're just getting into the fringes of it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, did you get your aux. tender?
> 
> Nothing good about getting old. Golden years my butt.
> As we get older we don't get better.


I want to post a photo of it with my Hudson soon. Flyernut did a wonderful job and I couldn't be more happy! His work is excellent and greatly appreciated!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will be looking forward to the pic.

I am in for the weekend also. The weather is suppose to get real stupid by tonight. When I got up this morning the temp was 34. I can live with that. Soon temps will be below zero. With snow and ice. I already wrecked one car this winter so staying in for a few days. I will be watching the championship games tomorrow. Pulling for the Saints. Everybody in St Louis is also. We hate the Rams since they up and moved away from here. We don't hate the team as much as we hate the owner. Stan Kronke. A real scum
bag. He married into the Walmart family. He owns 3 sports teams. This was his plan,
give St Louis a bad team and attendance will fall. It worked. He told the league that
St Louis was not supporting the team and he got permission to move to LA. Did I mention he was a scum bag?
I am a sports fan. I love watching football and baseball.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

The screw starter I have is too large for those tiny little screw. This afternoon I worked on my semaphore man.. light didn't work. I took the set screw out too far to. Bulb was loose which was an easy fix. Trying to get that set screw started was another story. And I had removed the semaphore flag trying to figure out how to get to the light in the first place until I discovered the set screw holding the bulb socket. That was torture as well. If someone has link to little screw starters I would be grateful

dr bob


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

drbobderrig said:


> The screw starter I have is too large for those tiny little screw. This afternoon I worked on my semaphore man.. light didn't work. I took the set screw out too far to. Bulb was loose which was an easy fix. Trying to get that set screw started was another story. And I had removed the semaphore flag trying to figure out how to get to the light in the first place until I discovered the set screw holding the bulb socket. That was torture as well. If someone has link to little screw starters I would be grateful
> 
> dr bob


I sometimes put a little grease on the tip of the blade to hold the screw, or I use one of these pick up tools. Hope this helps.https://www.pjtool.com/mini-pick-up...MIgIPgwrz73wIVFsDICh0ioQVHEAQYDiABEgK0B_D_BwE


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have serious trouble getting screws started on the northern tenders with my fingers.
The trucks are just in the way. I bought a set of screw drivers from Harbor Freight with
magnetized tips. I have no problems getting screws started now. I don't remember the price but they were cheap. I guess around a couple bucks. Well worth it. Getting screws started on diesel shells was also hard. Again, trucks in the way. No problem now.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> I have serious trouble getting screws started on the northern tenders with my fingers.
> The trucks are just in the way. I bought a set of screw drivers from Harbor Freight with
> magnetized tips. I have no problems getting screws started now. I don't remember the price but they were cheap. I guess around a couple bucks. Well worth it. Getting screws started on diesel shells was also hard. Again, trucks in the way. No problem now.


Good idea Mopac! However, I just send them to Flyernut.:laugh::laugh::laugh: 
The main proble that I found was the old, (did I say old?) common slot screw heads can be a real problem. Even with a screw starter/holder the slot is not deep and sometimes rounded and won't hold the screw. A completely new screw from Jeff Kane solves that.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice to have a personal mechanic Broke. That sure helps on the frustration level.
And cuts down on mistakes. We all have something we are good at. Do you think
a big time race car driver works on his own car ( he don't even own it most of the time).
He drives it. That's what he does best. LOL, you are a driver. Who gets all the fame
with a race car, not the mechanic. Its the driver.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Nice to have a personal mechanic Broke. That sure helps on the frustration level.
> And cuts down on mistakes. We all have something we are good at. Do you think
> a big time race car driver works on his own car ( he don't even own it most of the time).
> He drives it. That's what he does best. LOL, you are a driver.


Ya, he said his frustrations out to me,lol!!.. Just got in from plowing, we probably got about 2 feet. I used the snowblower but it was too deep for that so out came the plow. I did ours first, then my buddies across the street, then our new niehbors who are snowed in, and then my other buddy across the street from the new folks... Now, I'm going to enjoy my large pepperoni, hot peppers, and mushroom pizza!!!!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Nice to have a personal mechanic Broke. That sure helps on the frustration level.
> And cuts down on mistakes. We all have something we are good at. Do you think
> a big time race car driver works on his own car ( he don't even own it most of the time).
> He drives it. That's what he does best. LOL, you are a driver. Who gets all the fame
> with a race car, not the mechanic. Its the driver.


He is more than a mechanic, a new friend now! He has a generous and good nature, willing to help others and I am very happy that he has helped me! However I do feel sorry for him and all of the snow that he is now involved in re-arranging!:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely, flyernut is more than a mechanic, although he is the best mechanic I have run across. Two years ago when I decided to get into S scale and tried to get my 282 running,
he was so helpful. Anything I know about S scale I learned from flyernut. I probably bugged the heck out of him. I was PMing him almost daily. He was more than willing to help. I consider him a friend also. Hope to meet him someday. I want to go for a ride in the 1939 chevy he owns. And maybe the other 1:1 cars he owns. We are lucky to have his help here on the forum.
Although I would not have so many AF steamers and my AF diesels if he had not been so much help. Yes, I do kinda blame him for that. LOL.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Harbor Freight magnetic screwdrivers*

Gotta go to Green Bay this week for chemo. Harbor Freight is a definite stop for magnetic tip screw drivers... That would help A lot. I am afraid of using the spring loaded screw starter. It is too larger for the screws anyway If that went off prematurely the screw would be lost forever. Will also order that pickup tool. It is so so frustrating to get some simple screw started... Maybe THE MAN is trying to teach me patience....
Thanks again guys

dr bob


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Cramden.... pick up tool*

There is a lot of good stuff there...even mini screwdrivers with magnetic tips and $24 total of stuff to order. Thank you very much.

dr bob


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

drbobderrig said:


> There is a lot of good stuff there...even mini screwdrivers with magnetic tips and $24 total of stuff to order. Thank you very much.
> 
> dr bob


I'm not sure where I got mine, but found them on this site. Glad to be of help. One nice thing about them is you can't cross thread the holes because they will spin on the screw head before they can do any damage, but will get the screw started enough to leave the screw in the hole and then use a screwdriver to tighten.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys must stop it, I can't fit into any of my hats because my head is swelling,lol... Also don't forget about the little magnetizer you can purchase at most auto parts stores. You run your screw-driver through it a couple of times and it magnetizes it.Use the other end and it will de-magnetize it... Broke, your stuff is going out in the morning mail, and I did receive the funds buddy, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> Gotta go to Green Bay this week for chemo. Harbor Freight is a definite stop for magnetic tip screw drivers... That would help A lot. I am afraid of using the spring loaded screw starter. It is too larger for the screws anyway If that went off prematurely the screw would be lost forever. Will also order that pickup tool. It is so so frustrating to get some simple screw started... Maybe THE MAN is trying to teach me patience....
> Thanks again guys
> 
> dr bob


Prayers sent my friend for a successful and quick recovery..God bless..


----------

